# 2nd UK Totilas Foal born



## Charem (2 May 2011)

Last night at aprox 10pm we had a phonecall from Kentford Stud to say our mare Riena Negra (aka Rhianna) had given birth to a beautiful colt!

He looks just like his dad, jet black with a star, teeney snipet and a white sock behind. His stable name is William, we have yet to come up with a posh name and would welcome any suggestions, pref begining with 'Totil'.

We are all very proud of our girl RiRi, and would like to say Kentford Stud have done a fantastic job as silly William tried to come out upsidedown! He is beautifully put together, very bold and friendly. These are the first photos within the first hour of his birth, he was up within an hour and sucking half an hour later. 

(excuse the massive photos, i'm rubbish at editing them!)


----------



## millhouse (2 May 2011)

What a beauty.


----------



## jules89 (2 May 2011)

SO cute!


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (2 May 2011)

oh bless him!!! what a little star


----------



## Vindaloo (2 May 2011)

Oh how gorgeous and look how proud mum is.  Congratulations and best of luck with him.  I just love black horses.  Always end up with greys mind you....


----------



## Booboos (2 May 2011)

Beautiful foal! And your mare looks like a great mum!


----------



## alfiesmum (2 May 2011)

gorgeous x


----------



## Trish C (2 May 2011)

Gorgeous! Hope he's as successful as his sire 

Why not combine the two names and go for Totilieno (ending with o rather than a cos 'tis a colt )


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2011)

oooh very nice your are right the spit of his dad!

Lucky you


----------



## Paint it Lucky (2 May 2011)

Lovely, how lucky you are   AM trying to think of a good name that incorporates Totil and a Rhianna song (after his mum), so far all I can come up with is Totil Umbri (as in umbrella)!  Not great, will try to think of some better ones.  Will you be keeping him to ride yourself?


----------



## bryngelenponies (2 May 2011)

What a handsome chap, and mummy of course  I like Totil Te Amo  but I'm rubbish at names lol!


----------



## TrakehnerFilly (2 May 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful Colt. He will be a superstar like his Daddy for sure. He is so handsome and definately the image of Totilas.

No name suggestions but just to let you know if you didn't already that the first UK foal by Totilas was named Queens Orchard Te Amo after the Rihanna song so you probably won't want the same.

He is so stunning and I can't stop looking at the photo of him you must be soo proud.


----------



## angelish (2 May 2011)

wow they all look so much like dad ,he sertainly has a lot of input 
your mare is stunning ,must be so exciting to see how they grow up.
what are your plans for him ?


----------



## bryngelenponies (2 May 2011)

Sorry I didn't know- I did say I was rubbish!


----------



## Charem (2 May 2011)

No we won't be keeping him unfortunately, he deserves better lol! The hope is he will go to someone who will take him all the way to the top and we can sit at the sidelines and say we bred him


----------



## MissTyc (2 May 2011)

wow he is adorable - you must be chuffed to pieces!  A black colt!! Perfect


----------



## lozziehumphreys (2 May 2011)

Huge congratulations!! What a stunning boy he is


----------



## charleysummer (2 May 2011)

What a stunner. how about Totilly Gorgeous


----------



## snaptie (3 May 2011)

Only thing I can think of is 'What's My Name?' when you mention titling the gorgeous colt. 

What a stunning family, congratulaions.


----------



## special design (3 May 2011)

Lovely foal congrats, but he is the 3rd born in the UK, my friends was born on the 14th April a bay filly also very nice, dont know how many are left to foal now !


----------



## TrakehnerFilly (9 May 2011)

Has he found a name yet? I adore him and keep checking in to see.

Name suggestions if he hasn't: (all with Totil and Rihanna songs for Dad and Mum)

Totilly Run this Town -He obviously will Run the town the little superstar
Totilly Take a Bow
Totilly We Ride

Don't know if they are any good but I think the first one would suit


----------



## Charem (10 May 2011)

Thanks for that info Special Design, hope she is doing as well as our little chap! I know of 2 more. Also I heard a rumour somewhere that there is a coloured mare due at some point? Anyone got any more info???

No name just yet. We have been given lots of suggestions and have chosen our favourite 10. There is a poll on both horse and hound and british dressage fb page to decide which one he will have. xx


----------

